# This weekend, April 6th & 7th



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

2 words, go hunting

I'm expecting a HUGE push tonight thru Sunday.


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

Any birds move? I am hoping since there is no one saying anything about geese moving they are out hunting them. Was down in minot yesterday saw a small flock of snows flying. I read a report on waterfowler.com about geese flying over minot also. Probably scout flocks. There is no open water around for them except very little sheet water, everything is froze solid.


----------



## Atom (Mar 16, 2002)

I went out Saturday and shot 29 and went out today and shot 14 in the same spot. They were decoying so nice and I only had a little over 3 dozen decoys out. Saw thousands of them.  My guess is that there starting to move north. It's too bad I have school or I would be out there everyday. I only saw one other vehicle out there besides mine so I think I was about the only one getting on top of any. Chris did you get any this weekend?


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

Saw 5 flocks south east of bottineau. Very suprised they made it this far up. They will be heading south soon it is snowing here right now.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A lot of birds moved this weekend, but I still think the biggest masses are still south. I saw countless flocks, but not too many over 1000 in each flock. The biggest flock I saw all weekend was right before I got home tonight, just over Leonard. Anyone looking close to Fargo tomorrow I'd give that area a try. I saw a ton of flocks going north of I-94. I made it as far west as Jamestown and they were overflying. In the morning and evening, birds are stopping to feed...but going north is the trend. This evening, most of the birds were going east/west close to Fargo...so I assume some will stick around.

We got blown out of the water literally on Saturday. I haven't hunted in wind that that in a long time. The wind was so strong that the birds stopped moving after the midmorning. Poor shooting :smile: , but a lot of fun.

We pretty much scouted all morning Sunday, from Milnor zig zaggin towards Jamestown. Got back to the plant around 2:30, and flocks started pouring over. I found them dropping heavily 2 miles away. I set up by myself with what I could carry in one trip. 8 floaters and a handful of windsocks. It brought birds in constantly for over 2 hours(I quite at 6:15). My Benelli Nova jammed up so bad that I couldn't only use 2 shells/volley. I had 300 at 20 yards and had a jam(almost threw it in the water). Shot enough birds where I had to make a couple trips to bring em back.

I wish I didn't have to work tomorrow, the hunting is awesome. :strapped:


----------

